# Stizo's Fishing Report for 05 March 05



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

My 4 year old son and my 6 year old daughter and I fished out of the house again Saturday from 3:00 to 8:00 PM. We caught lots of little eyes with one 14 inch fish. My daughter had the hotrod. She caught half the fish out of her hole in the icehouse on her jigging rod. I put bells on the ends of the kids' jiggling poles. Makes it alot of fun for them.

The ice is rotten in some places and good in others. Not good for driving at all. Lots of people still driving. I don't want to see hear about anyone dying. One more trip to the permanent on the 12th, and then it is hauled to it's summer resting place. Then it is off to Sakakawea for late ice pike.

I got the chance to fight another smallmouth about 4 PM. They sure are pretty fish. He had his picture taken, and was sent on his way. Stizo


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Fished friday night from about 5:15 to 8:15. One measily bite. Not so good. Hopefully get out this coming weekend again.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The northerns have lost their teeth for spawn so it will be slow for awhile.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The northerns have lost their teeth for spawn so it will be slow for awhile.


Wow! I haven't heard that one for awhile !! :lol:


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Lost their teeth?! You mean I can grab them like a big largemouth bass now? That is going to be great! It sure will make them easier to handle as they come up out of the holes! Anybody know a good surgeon? I want to be prepared in case I run across one that hasn't started to spawn yet. :splat: Stizo


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wouldn't grab them by the jaw even the cartilage in their mouths will hook ya. Have you guys seen a northern without teeth?? Northern gummers!!! :lol:


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I thought you said they lost their teeth during the spawn...

:rollin: :rollin:

I have had my thumbs shredded in the past trying to remove hooks from them. When they shake their head, it is hard to get your fingers out of the way sometimes. I was just messing with ya. The only time I stick my hand in the mouth of a pike is when I have a thick winter glove on. If the pike is a huge monster, I will grab it like a bass, and pull it up the hole. Trouble is that the glove takes a beating. The pike clamp down on it like a gator, and it is almost impossible to get it out without it being damaged. That is why I only use that method with very large fish. Stizo


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

stizo haven't you ever seen that happen to the northerns??? I am surprised if you haven't. I rarely fish and I have seen it many years. 8)

you need to catch more fish if you haven't seen this before


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing was hit/miss last night, only a few small eyes.

They were a lot more finicky compared to the last few times out.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

How deep were you Chris? Stizo


----------

